# How to work and Live in Germany



## ahmadyounes (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear all,

I hope my thread finds you well. I am 26 years old, Lebanese, Electrical engineer, 5 years experience in HV power systems construction(half in Lebanon and half in Saudi Arabia), I hold a master degree in Electrical engineering form Lebanon.
I am really interested in working in Germany, but I really don't know how to start.

What should I do to get a job offer in Germany ? Seems like the german employers are not interested in expatriates ?

Note: I have A.2 german language.

Best Regards.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Having lived and worked in Germany, I would like to give you my *personal* perspective. 

Germany is a great place and its even better than you imagine, BUT the country itself it is not ready for the integration/ acceptance of foreigners, no matter how much you immerse in the culture, you will always be an auslander. 

Saying this, I realized that Germans only trust German things: call it degrees, experience, language, education, etc. it doesnt matter if you have a Phd and 2 masters from somewhere else, if it is not from a German university, it will be not valuable. 

My advice, go through the university route. Even if you already have a masters, it will be pointless, they want to see a German degree and only that will matter. look for a program suitable for you, look for a praktikum or internship or studentarbeit to build your German work experience. Once you are done, you will see that opportunities will come and the visa process is quite simple and easy. 

I am also a non-eu, did it this way (also had a master from my country which was pointless) and had 4 job offers by the time I finished school. Actually switching from a student visa to a work visa ( holding a valid job offer) takes you 5 minutes. And keep studying German! Even if jobs are posted in english, they require german, so continue studying it as much as you can. 

All the best and you will not regret living in Germany!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

FYI could be helpful if you read some sentences here: Foreign engineers working in Germany | Verein Deutscher Ingenieure
VDI is the leading community of German engineers


----------



## ahmadyounes (Jan 4, 2015)

I forgot to mention that my uncle (brother of my father) is a german citizen. Is this can be helpful in any way ?


----------



## ramicrispy (Jan 4, 2015)

I also thinking to move to Germany, I am from Beirut, Lebanon, so now I am thinking to start taking German course until I finish my BA in Communication Arts Radio/TV, what do you think? As I read that it is easier for me to do the Master Degree in Germany in order to find a job easily and permit residency.


----------



## ahmadyounes (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, it is easier to have a MS degree from germany, it will open for job offer and a chance to live and work there. My problem is I already have a MS degree, so taking another one now will a step back in my career and I will loose two years of experience from my career, I was hoping if i can take another path to move to germany but seems like there isn't


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, all the best, but the advise has been given... but again, Germany will have a hard time recognizing your degree (they dont even recognize degrees from Spain or Greece !), and if you see a master as a step back, then Germany is not the place for you. Education and certifications have a huge value, and by no means will ever represent a step back in your career. And no, having a German uncle will not help your process at all... unless he signs and guarantee the 8000 euro deposit for the visa...


----------



## uhura (Jan 29, 2014)

miaux, i would like to know what is your field of work
i thought germany had a great need for engineers due to its big industry


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Im an engineer that works in HR. I went to Germany to stydu my master in HR and worked in manufacturing and energy generation companies, thats how I got to understand how things worked. 

Yes, there is a big demand for engineers, but again, what the government says versus reality in companies is huge. Yes they want engineers BUT with German credentials. And even with a foreign degree with credentials, you would need to start from zero in there. 

But once you past that acceptation, integration, it is a great place to work, and I said before, Germany its still very traditional and conservative, so learning German is a key factor for success.


----------



## alebi (Jan 11, 2015)

miaux said:


> Im an engineer that works in HR. I went to Germany to stydu my master in HR and worked in manufacturing and energy generation companies, thats how I got to understand how things worked.
> 
> Yes, there is a big demand for engineers, but again, what the government says versus reality in companies is huge. Yes they want engineers BUT with German credentials. And even with a foreign degree with credentials, you would need to start from zero in there.
> 
> But once you past that acceptation, integration, it is a great place to work, and I said before, Germany its still very traditional and conservative, so learning German is a key factor for success.


ok,but foreigners also work as engineers in Germany...

you think that is better in France? or any other country,in Europe..?


----------

